# Veiga failure



## Supreme Plumber (May 29, 2010)

Have any of you ever had any kind of pex failure? I am talking about a crimped fitting failing and leaking, or just blowing apart. Wersbo, Veiga or Watts, does not matter. 

We had a veiga tee blow apart live when a sprinkler guy was pulling on our line trying to fit his pipe in a tight space above a bathroom. The fitting was crimped and done right.


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

Crimped fittings are for trailer houses.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Never. Over a million crimps over the last 10 years. Never. 

Did you actually check that crimp with a crimp guage? I've had a few drips (not blow outs) from guys not keeping their tools in check.

Did the fitting just pull out or did the pex barb snap off?



Supreme Plumber said:


> Have any of you ever had any kind of pex failure? I am talking about a crimped fitting failing and leaking, or just blowing apart. Wersbo, Veiga or Watts, does not matter.
> 
> We had a veiga tee blow apart live when a sprinkler guy was pulling on our line trying to fit his pipe in a tight space above a bathroom. The fitting was crimped and done right.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you said it all*



Everflow said:


> Crimped fittings are for trailer houses.


 
you are 100% right.....


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Supreme Plumber said:


> Have any of you ever had any kind of pex failure? I am talking about a crimped fitting failing and leaking, or just blowing apart. Wersbo, Veiga or Watts, does not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a veiga tee blow apart live when a sprinkler guy was pulling on our line trying to fit his pipe in a tight space above a bathroom. The fitting was crimped and done right.


I'll never believe it was installed proper.



Everflow said:


> Crimped fittings are for trailer houses.


I've used crimp style fittings since they were made...never a failure on a proper joint when it was new...maybe after well water attacked it...sure.


Protech said:


> Never. Over a million crimps over the last 10 years. Never.
> 
> Did you actually check that crimp with a crimp guage? I've had a few drips (not blow outs) from guys not keeping their tools in check.
> 
> Did the fitting just pull out or did the pex barb snap off?


I concur 100% with you protech on this one!!!!!



Master Mark said:


> you are 100% right.....


Have you ever used the copper crimp ring style for a long period of time to be able to make this statement? I have used them since the first day they came out and never a problem.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

One Million Crimps in ten years?:whistling2: thats alot of crimps, 100,000 crimps/year , 273 crimps/day, 34 crimps/hour , ya right :laughing:.

And that is if your workin 365/ 8 hour days


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Supreme Plumber said:


> Have any of you ever had any kind of pex failure? I am talking about a crimped fitting failing and leaking, or just blowing apart. Wersbo, Veiga or Watts, does not matter. Yes
> 
> We had a veiga tee blow apart live when a sprinkler guy was pulling on our line trying to fit his pipe in a tight space above a bathroom. The fitting was crimped and done right. If it was done right that would not happen:laughing:


im just sitting here watchin the wheels go round and round


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Supreme Plumber said:


> We had a veiga tee blow apart live when a sprinkler guy was pulling on our line trying to fit his pipe in a tight space above a bathroom.


And just how hard was he pulling? It didn't blow apart. He yanked it apart....

IMO, it has nothing to do with wormanship or material failure. He jerked the living **** out of it and broke it.:yes:

I can just hear him now. "Fuggin plumber put the water line in the way. Hey Larry, gimmie that pry bar, I can't quite jerk this spaghetti out of the way by hand."


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> im just sitting here watchin the wheels go round and round


 How I love to watch'em roll...............


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I had a brass Wirsbo 3/4" elbow break in half on me one day while I was installing a water heater. It was not one of their ProPEX fittings, but one of the SSC fittings they made for a short while. It was hooked up with the stainless steel bands.

I jarred the pipe it was hooked up to, and it broke the fitting. I had to crawl under the house to replace it. The way it broke looked like it was a de-zincification issue. I've been plumbing in my town for 11 years, and that was the only time I have seen a PEX fitting fail.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah but your water in Nevada attacks yellow brass.



Nevada Plumber said:


> I had a brass Wirsbo 3/4" elbow break in half on me one day while I was installing a water heater. It was not one of their ProPEX fittings, but one of the SSC fittings they made for a short while. It was hooked up with the stainless steel bands.
> 
> I jarred the pipe it was hooked up to, and it broke the fitting. I had to crawl under the house to replace it. The way it broke looked like it was a de-zincification issue. I've been plumbing in my town for 11 years, and that was the only time I have seen a PEX fitting fail.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I did 400-500 just today.




GREENPLUM said:


> One Million Crimps in ten years?:whistling2: thats alot of crimps, 100,000 crimps/year , 273 crimps/day, 34 crimps/hour , ya right :laughing:.
> 
> And that is if your workin 365/ 8 hour days


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Protech said:


> I did 400-500 just today.


 
what were you plumbing? how many feet/year of pipe do you use?

and 400-500 isnt a big deal when you do over 100,000 a year, right


I would think your arms would be bigger due to all the crimping you do.:laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Protech said:


> Yeah but your water in Nevada attacks yellow brass.


Actually his part of Nevada is fine with installing standard brass.

Mark


----------

